# Fair phone - an ethical mobile phone?



## ChrisD (May 14, 2013)

"The first-ever Fairphone combines social values with smart, radically open design that considers the full lifecycle of the product. Worker welfare initiatives and conflict-free minerals put people first every step of the way. Transparency is paramount, from materials and production to pricing. "

http://buy-a-phone-start-a-movement.fairphone.com/fairphone.html

Is this a reasonable price for an "ethical phone" ?   Are consumers really interested in an ethical stance?   Bad timing for me as I'm unlikely to buy another phone for a few years.


----------



## joevsimp (May 14, 2013)

depends on the specs, €325 (about £290?) isn't far off the mark for a sim-free midrange android smart phone.

tbh, I'm the kind of person who would buy one, I've had an S2 for about 18months but I'm considering not bothering to upgrade, try and get a cheaper data deal instead,

the fair phone would have to beat the specs of my s2 by a reasonable amount for me to consider replacing it any time soon, but it'd definately be on my list if mine broke and needed replacing


----------



## RedDragon (May 14, 2013)

It's a start - all a bit too fair tradeish for my liking - but the kind of direction we ought to be moving towards.


----------



## Firky (May 14, 2013)

Can't stand the bloke but...

*My search for a smartphone that is not soaked in blood*

Phone companies do too little to ensure the minerals they use are conflict-free. Here's what you can do to hold them to account

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/11/search-smartphone-soaked-blood


----------



## gosub (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...iled--and-the-preorders-flood-in-8816946.html


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2020)

I see the 3+ is now available to buy. Mrs Tags blackberry died a while ago and she is looking at these... Fairphone | The phone that cares for people and planet









						Fairphone 3+ review: ethical smartphone gets camera upgrades
					

Dutch smartphone maker launches camera upgrade for older handsets, also available as new device




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cybershot (Sep 17, 2020)

As ethical as it is. It’s a fairly slow phone for £429.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah, but you dont buy it for the spec. Neither of us want or need a top spec phone.
im waiting for the nokia 8.3 with its average performance and large expandable memory.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2020)

Mrs Tag has finally got her phone and its up and running. Its not the smallest phone, lightest or fastest but it does everything we would hope to do and any bit of it is easily replaced. It feels solid.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 22, 2020)

Their website seems very light on detail given the ethics they’re claiming. e.g. “Fairly sourced & recycled materials - Fairtrade gold, recycled plastics and more” doesn’t actually link to any specifics. Even Apple will tell you how they’re now using recycled rare earth metals.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 13, 2020)

I nearly got one of these but I kinda needed good specs for doing shitty social media stuff.

I have half a mind to build my next phone from an SOC and ending up with some kind of semi-cyberdeck nightmare. At least I'll be able to replace bits if I've built it.

Seems like Linux mobile os's aren't quite there yet or I'd jump from android like a shot too.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 13, 2020)

This thread reminds me I’ve been thinking of getting one for over 7 years.   Still haven’t yet.  Current phone is a  oneplus 5.  I live in hope.


----------

